# Help! Betta fell on the ground!!!!!!!!!!!



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I asked my sister if I could take her Betta since she was taking terrible care of it. She said yes and I scooped him up in a net. Than he flopped out and landed on the NASTY floor and I had to grab him with my bare hand and throw him back into his dirty tank. The poor guy wasn't using one of his "paddling" fins so I though he had lost it but turns out he hurt. A few seconds ago he sarted swimming normal, though. His gills are heaving like crazy, fortunatly he was only on the ground about 5 seconds because I rushed like crazy. He's opening his mouth slightly as he puffs. He's a really stronge little guy usually full of energy. he is still moving around but not very actively, more like staring at his refection and going across his tank a bit and going for air. Is he going to die?????? HELP!! If there is any advice to help him please give it to me!!!!!!!!

This happened just a minute ago and he got lots of dirt on him :---------------------( HELP!!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

UPDATE: There is a possibility that he might justbe shocked. He isn't puffing QUITE as much and he is a little more active. I just realized I should have edited the main post but I'm to worried to think about that it takes too long!!!!!! Also, his paddling fins are going slightly different speeds. Do you think he broke something or if he ripped off some of his skin membrane??????????? If he did, can it heal?????


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

If he is swimming around and is active.. then there might not be anything wrong with him other then him being a bit shocked.. Does it look like he has any ripped fins..or anything like that?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

The pectoral (paddling fins) sometimes do that with fish when they're stressed, don't worry. Get him into a clean warm tank, and keep him in a darker area to calm down some. If you must transfer him, use a cup (not a net) to scoop him and a bit of water out so you don't hurt his protective slime coat even more, I'd imagine the floor took a bit of that away. A pinch of aquarium salt if you have it will help him start making more slime


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yep I have aquarium salt. Exactly how much should I add? He's in a 1.5 gallon kritter keeper. He's almost normal now. I'm going to have to transfer him because his tank hasn't been cleaned in 2 weeks 0_0 My sis is too young for fish... and she wants a rabbit! Let's hope that doesn't happen. Sorry about the wierd typing from before, I kind of panicked.


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

I had this happen to me and I was freaking out too! he was better after a while tho....


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

You should add about a pinch of salt to the tank for now.. and once he settles..Try transfering him to his cleaner tank


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree that a little rock salt might help ward off infection. On the rare occasion I if i have a betta fish that falls to the ground by accident, they will flip onto my hand voluntarily within 30 seconds. Of course I make sure my hand is wet first to avoid damaging the natural slime coat of the fish. I prefer to not use nets on my fish, but maybe my fish just trust me too much.;-)


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Crowntail lover: Yes, I'm currently transferring him. Can I have an exact mesurement with the salt? Do you mean just get as much salt as will fit in between 2 fingers when you say a "pinch"?

EDIT: He's a bit bloated. What should I do? I was planning on fasting him tomarrow, but if necessary I'll do it longer. My sister fed him 7 pellets a day 0.0


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

yep, a pinch is quite literally a pinch. 

Just fast him, and if it doesn't go down within a day, go for one more day, possibly two. 

Gee, I'd love to see pictures of your/your siblings boy~ (Hinthint)


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Here's a post with more info about him:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=523272#post523272

I wont be uploading pictures until tomarrow because I don't want to over stress him. I now know his pectoral fin problem, BTW. He has a slight tear in it, any advice as to how to help this? I forgot to add the salt by the time he was put in there but I don't think I need any now that hes calmed down.


----------

